# Olur olmaz, geliyor aklima...



## badgrammar

Can someone help me with this bit of Turkish?  Is this like "sometimes yes sometimes no, he comes to mind (I think about him)?"  The olur olmaz sounds like it would be similar to "to be or not to be", but I'm not sure....

Tesekkürler!


----------



## mansio

The form -R -MAZ means "as soon as". Ex: Tatil olur olmaz = As soon as the holidays begin. That is all I know.
There is also your meaning that I found at Turkish Dictionary Online, at OLMAK.
One could translate: "Whatever happens I think of him" or "I can't help thinking about him". It is just my own translation. Let's wait for some native.


----------



## la tierra

yes, you are right for both of them mansio

and I can't help asking where you heard this line (olur olmaz, geliyor aklıma), maybe you found it just in a text, but it sounds a little poetic so it reminds me of something like a song or a poem, but I can't remember what it was.


----------



## mansio

La Tierra

It is Badgrammar not me who submitted the sentence.


----------



## la tierra

I know, so I have left a gap but I forgot to address Badgrammar


----------



## embisiz

I also think that "I can't help thinking about him/she/it" would be suitable.


----------



## badgrammar

Selamlar! 

If the word "yerlerde" is inserted into the sentence, what meaning does that give? 

"Olur olmaz yerlerde, geiyor aklima".

I know yer is "place", ler makes it plural and the "de" means "in", but when you put that all together, is it just "I can't help thinking about him/her in places?"  That makes no sense, so maybe the meaning of the whole is different than the meaing of the individual words? 

Simdiden tesekkürler herkese!


----------



## la tierra

it is really hard to explain "olur olmaz yerlerde" is like "anywhere".

this line says that "It comes in my mind anywhere when I am eating, walking, breathing, running, reading (which doesn't include anything being able to remind me of you) or looking your photos, listening our special song, doing anything (which reminds me of you).

I think this example is a little confusing, so wait anybody else can explain better. if there isn't anybody, I will try to explain clearly


----------



## silhan

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Can someone help me with this bit of Turkish? Is this like "sometimes yes sometimes no, he comes to mind (I think about him)?" The olur olmaz sounds like it would be similar to "to be or not to be", but I'm not sure....
> 
> Tesekkürler!


 
Hi!

''Olur olmaz geliyor aklıma'' means that I remember something which is not suitable in the time/place I am in. I will try to make it clear by saying that you remember something although there is nothing to remind you of it.

Umarım işinize yarar... (I hope this helps)


----------



## Honour

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Selamlar!
> 
> If the word "yerlerde" is inserted into the sentence, what meaning does that give?
> 
> "Olur olmaz yerlerde, geiyor aklima".
> 
> I know yer is "place", ler makes it plural and the "de" means "in", but when you put that all together, is it just "I can't help thinking about him/her in places?"  That makes no sense, so maybe the meaning of the whole is different than the meaing of the individual words?
> 
> Simdiden tesekkürler herkese!



olur olmaz yerler could also mean unsuitable/undesired places/occasions.
for example if one says "olur olmaz yerlerde bundan bahsetme" it means that s/he is not content about the conversation the other one had at that occasion.
in this context, olur olmaz yerlerde geliyor aklıma expresses discontentment about undesired recall of "it"


----------



## CCG_student

Hi,



			
				badgrammar said:
			
		

> Selamlar!
> 
> If the word "yerlerde" is inserted into the sentence, what meaning does that give?
> 
> "Olur olmaz yerlerde, geiyor aklima".
> 
> I know yer is "place", ler makes it plural and the "de" means "in", but when you put that all together, is it just "I can't help thinking about him/her in places?" That makes no sense, so maybe the meaning of the whole is different than the meaing of the individual words?
> 
> Simdiden tesekkürler herkese!



   I think it means "whereever it is suitable/relevant or not, ... comes to my mind". That '...' can be he, she, it (since there are no gender markers on the verb in Turkish, it can be any third person. But you can be sure that it is singular, since otherwise inflected verb "geliyor" should take the plural person marker suffix "-lar") or even a complementary clause: "Olur olmaz yerlerde, geliyor aklima seni sevdigim" --> "Whereever it is suitable/relevant or not, that I love you comes to my mind". For now, these are only possibilities coming to my mind.


----------



## badgrammar

Yardimsiz içine, çok çok tesekkürler arkadaslar! I could not really have figured that out from the individual words, and it is strange, I did not find any saying like "olur olmaz" in my dictionaries.

Sagol!


----------



## mansio

Look up "olmak" in http://www.turkishdictionary.net (bottom of page)


----------



## badgrammar

Thank you for the link, I did not know about this dictionary site. I have been using a couple of others on the web, which are not always very complete, and  I have one at home that is good, but not very complete...


----------



## silhan

badgrammar said:
			
		

> Thank you for the link, I did not know about this dictionary site. I have been using a couple of others on the web, which are not always very complete, and I have one at home that is good, but not very complete...


 
Badgrammar,

What is the reason that atracts you to learn Turkish?

Türkçe öğrenmek istemenizdeki sebep nedir?


----------



## badgrammar

Turkçe çok guzel bir dil, ve Turkçe'de yemek heryerler'den (dan?) daha fazla iyi ).  Turkçem çok kötü, kusurma bakma.

Yine tesekkürler!


----------



## la tierra

bence çok güzel konuşuyorsun
I think you speak very well.
but I want to ask a question, are you attending any Turkish course or learning by your self?


----------



## badgrammar

Cok tatlisin la tierra, ama Türkçem iyi degil!  Hep yalniz ögreniyorum... yavas yavas.... D:


----------



## mansio

Ben de Türk dili yalnız öğreniyorum.


----------



## badgrammar

mansio said:
			
		

> Ben de Türk dili yaln?z ö?reniyorum.



Ve sanirim ki, benden daha iyi konusiyorsun .


----------



## medeterian

İyi yakalamışsın bunu badgrammar. 

In Türkçe; there are lots of synonims, sub meanings and methaphors in addition to idioms and proverbs. This is because Türkçe is one of the oldest language families still living among with Chinese. 

Sevgiler...


----------



## /.:TürK:.\

''Olur olmaz , geliyor aklıma.'' most literal meaning is ''In every way , he/she/it comes up to my mind ''.

In this case ''olur'' means smthng like that: in a possible way , in a proper situation.So, with ''olur'' it says there is a suitable atmosphere to remember whatever the person is thinking of.

And in this case ''olmaz'' means:not connected to situation , irrelevantly.So, with ''olmaz'' it says there is no suitable atmosphere to remember whatever the person is thinking of.


Let me dramatize it a bit  
Lets get the person ''he'' , and what he is thinking of ''she''

Picture a moment everyone is talking about her and he remembers her . Thats the ''olur'' side .
And now, picture a moment he is just reading a book , or brushing his teeth, or just doing nothing ; any irrelevant work , lack of any connection to her.He remembers her suddenly.And thats the ''olmaz '' side ...

I hope i could make it plain...Sorry for my crappy english


----------

